# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.12 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

L6.12 has started to spool to ViP622/ViP722 customers. Please use this thread for discussing your experiences and bugs with this release.

Release notes will be posted as soon as I receive them.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I got 6.12 on my 622 this morning.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> I got 6.12 on my 622 this morning.


It was reported that it would roll out to 100,000 622's. I got it on the my lower numbered ViP622.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> L6.12 has started to spool to ViP622/ViP722 customers. Please use this thread for discussing your experiences and bugs with this release.
> 
> Release notes will be posted as soon as I receive them.


Please include all changes for L512, since many of us never received L610 at all...


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Working fine here in Denver with no problems. I rebooted just in case.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I received the "Turbo" on my 622 this morning, and I'm pleased to say, that I got back the use of my ext hd drive, which hasn't worked since L4.49!

Hooray! I haven't seen any other fallout so far with this version.

Dish, please leave my receiver alone, thanks


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Please include all changes for L512, since many of us never received L610 at all...


I just posted the L610 notes if you want to see what Dish released, I was out on vacation all last week and just remembered to post them today. They are at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136183


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

If it is practical (and you are not recording anything ! ), it's always a good idea to do a "power cord pull" after a major software update - i.e. grab the AC plug, pull it out of the outlet, wait 20-30 seconds, and plug it back in.

It clears the memory more effectively than the daily reboot or even a power button reboot.

I had once had timers fail to fire right after an upgrade, but I noticed no one else reporting that symptom in the Forums, so I tried a power cord pull, and thereafter all timers have fired without fail.

So, it seems a good "maintenance procedure" to be safe.

On the other hand, plumbers say that you are supposed to turn off and drain your water heater every so often (every year ?), but I hardly ever do that...


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

SingleAction said:


> Hooray! I haven't seen any other fallout so far with this version.
> 
> Dish, please leave my receiver alone, thanks


They can't do that, they need to add things like support for the new smartcards, support for 72.7 and 77 satellite locations, etc.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

It would be nice to know what's in this version. I sure hope it fixes the audio dropout issue introduced in 5.11. I'll be watching for it as well as reports on this forum.

Crossing fingers, eyes & toes.......


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

See threads titled 

Small picture on 722 with L6.10
and
6.12/622 BUGS


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

At least they fixed the "Movies on demand" menu glitch. My 722 was upgraded from 6.10 to 6.12. Wonder what happened to 6.11?


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

moman19 said:


> It would be nice to know what's in this version. I sure hope it fixes the audio dropout issue introduced in 5.11. I'll be watching for it as well as reports on this forum.
> 
> Crossing fingers, eyes & toes.......


I was crossing my fingers too, but the audio dropout issue is still there for my 622 with 6.12.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

mulder5000 said:


> I was crossing my fingers too, but the audio dropout issue is still there for my 622 with 6.12.


Damn! I don't have it yet to confirm. This is not good.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought it was the Bacardi and coke I was having for breakfast, but upon further review, I did get L6.12.
I've been waiting for L6.10 and it went form L5.10 right to L6.12.

I can't tell any differences yet, but again, thanks to the HOA Nazi's, I only have one dish, I have no idea what I'm missing.

I can't want to move back to Brooklyn.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

If I use the format ‘*’ button on the TV2 remote on my “dual mode” 622 setup it’s a guaranteed way to setup the condition that produces the “small video box display” in the upper-left corner of TV1 the next time it is viewed – as long as I don’t toggle through the display formats on TV2, TV1 does not have the problem. To fix the TV1 “micro display” requires either power-cording the 622 or going into the HD output setup (Menu, 6, 8) and momentarily selecting/applying another output resolution.


----------



## systemsprogrammer (Aug 6, 2008)

mulder5000 said:


> I was crossing my fingers too, but the audio dropout issue is still there for my 622 with 6.12.


All summer I had audio cut offs thru the optical port on my dish 622 receiver connected to my Sony surround sound receiver. The cut off only occurs when playing back recorded HD movie with Dolby digital audio. Is this your experience? I haven't received L612 yet, but I too was hoping it would have a fix for the cut off. I don't care about VOD.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

mulder5000 said:


> I was crossing my fingers too, but the audio dropout issue is still there for my 622 with 6.12.


Still getting them, also.

S~


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

systemsprogrammer said:


> All summer I had audio cut offs thru the optical port on my dish 622 receiver connected to my Sony surround sound receiver. The cut off only occurs when playing back recorded HD movie with Dolby digital audio. Is this your experience? I haven't received L612 yet, but I too was hoping it would have a fix for the cut off. I don't care about VOD.


I have never made the association that this issue was related to DD 5.1 but others have. Perhaps that's because I have noticed dropouts on my display's internal speakers as well as thru my surround sound system. That's becasue I don't always fire up the home theater system. Dropouts occur simultaneously on both. The 622 is connected to the display via HDMI and to the audio system via Optical.


----------



## mulder5000 (Jul 9, 2006)

moman19 said:


> I have never made the association that this issue was related to DD 5.1 but others have. Perhaps that's because I have noticed dropouts on my display's internal speakers as well as thru my surround sound system. That's becasue I don't always fire up the home theater system. Dropouts occur simultaneously on both. The 622 is connected to the display via HDMI and to the audio system via Optical.


I've never been able to make the connection, either. The dropouts occur for me on both TV1 and TV2 (which uses the TV's internal speakers). I've also noticed it on content which is not filmed in HD so I am unsure if it is upconverted somewhere to DD 5.1.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Working great here. Can't wait to try CH 501 1080p


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Possibly a graphics glitch: when watching a show and I hit Info, the Episode and Original Air Date information is now in dark blue, which makes it difficult to read in the translucent mode.

Yes, I know I can press Info again to make the graphics solid, but that is not the point.


----------



## w5pny (Jan 11, 2006)

6.12 Seems to have fixed my EHD problems that I've had on my 622. 4.48
was the last release prior to 6.12 where my EHD drives worked.

VIP-622
Serial Number: R0078508702
L612RBDD-N 1711RBDD - Rev. G


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Presence said:


> Possibly a graphics glitch: when watching a show and I hit Info, the Episode and Original Air Date information is now in dark blue, which makes it difficult to read in the translucent mode.
> 
> Yes, I know I can press Info again to make the graphics solid, but that is not the point.


You're absolutely right.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Presence said:


> Possibly a graphics glitch: when watching a show and I hit Info, the Episode and Original Air Date information is now in dark blue, which makes it difficult to read in the translucent mode.
> 
> Yes, I know I can press Info again to make the graphics solid, but that is not the point.


That started with 6.10 hopefully the'll get that fixed real soon.


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a VIP622 and I now have the new software version 6.12. I also have the new Pioneer Kuro Elite 151 which is clearly 1080p capable. 
So, tonight I was really excited about watching the VOD 1080p movie. Guess what! I ordered the movie and it went through the test. I got no message about not having a 1080P TV. But when I played the movie and checked the resolution on the Pioneer it was 1080i.

I called Dish and the operator spoke to a technician. According to the technician, The 622 is not yet capable of receiving 1080P. Apparently there is a problem. They are working on it but they have no projected date for when it will be fixed. 

Has anyone else with a 622 been able to get the 1080P movie from VOD?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

teddy said:


> I have a VIP622 and I now have the new software version 6.12. I also have the new Pioneer Kuro Elite 151 which is clearly 1080p capable.
> So, tonight I was really excited about watching the VOD 1080p movie. Guess what! I ordered the movie and it went through the test. I got no message about not having a 1080P TV. But when I played the movie and checked the resolution on the Pioneer it was 1080i.
> 
> I called Dish and the operator spoke to a technician. According to the technician, The 622 is not yet capable of receiving 1080P. Apparently there is a problem. They are working on it but they have no projected date for when it will be fixed.
> ...


Had the same problem. Called tech support, they said new version 6.14 will fix the problem.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Finally got 6.12 and no significant change in the problem I've had with editing timers in any way causing a bogdown and sometimes reboot, or with guide information more than a few hours out being only intermittently available. We're deleting as many timers as we can live without, and it seems to be helping a little, but the idea that "we just had too many timers" is unconvincing: we were going along fine for months with this many timers and then boom, one day, it started freezing on any attempt to skip something, and now it doesn't always freeze but always bogs down for a few minutes. Meh. No solution in sight either.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

teddy said:


> I called Dish and the operator spoke to a technician. According to the technician, The 622 is not yet capable of receiving 1080P. Apparently there is a problem. They are working on it but they have no projected date for when it will be fixed.





fmcomputer said:


> Had the same problem. Called tech support, they said new version 6.14 will fix the problem.


This is beyond belief. I guess they rolled 6.10 out July 31 on a few thousand 722's like mine for Beta testing? Only they apparently knew on July 31 it had the "Movies on demand" screen glitch. We're talking about 6.14 fifteen days later to make 1080p VOD in a large customer base of 622's after cranking up a huge advertising campaign. Here's how not to run a a gazillion dollar marketing campaign:

_Neighbor_: I notice you have Dish Network. I've been thinking about the Turbo thing with my new 1080p TV. How's it work?

_Existing Customer_: Well, half a month into it, it still doesn't work.​
What's the matter with these people?:nono2:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Hunter Green said:


> Finally got 6.12 and no significant change in the problem I've had with editing timers in any way causing a bogdown and sometimes reboot, or with guide information more than a few hours out being only intermittently available. We're deleting as many timers as we can live without, and it seems to be helping a little, but the idea that "we just had too many timers" is unconvincing: we were going along fine for months with this many timers and then boom, one day, it started freezing on any attempt to skip something, and now it doesn't always freeze but always bogs down for a few minutes. Meh. No solution in sight either.


I have the exact same issue. And it started the day I got 6.10. Everything was perfect before. Here are the stock "help" responses I have had so far:

1. Unplug and restart (somehow this is the "magic" cure for everything). Nope-no effect.
2. It must be your hard drive going bad. So it just ironically started to go bad the minute I got 6.10. Not it.

Sounds like you go the "You have too many timers" answer. That also is not it because I had the same exact timers pre and post 6.10. Also not it.

Something in that update messed with things that were working fine. The "Turbo" charge must mean slowing down the guide and making the Guide work slowly. Some turbo. Also have had some jittery video since 6.10. Never had that before either.

And now its proof I am not the "only one with the problem so shut up about it".


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> What's the matter with these people?:nono2:


As if they didn't know! :icon_lame: Maybe they thought no one would notice the difference between 1080i and 1080p!


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

I can see the ad now... by popular demand, the I am Legend movie is extended through the month of September. We'll be talking about 6.2x by then.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

phrelin said:


> This is beyond belief. I guess they rolled 6.10 out July 31 on a few thousand 722's like mine for Beta testing? Only they apparently knew on July 31 it had the "Movies on demand" screen glitch. We're talking about 6.14 fifteen days later to make 1080p VOD in a large customer base of 622's after cranking up a huge advertising campaign. ...


Amen to that. I never got 6.10 and I'm still waiting on 6.12. I guess I should be glad and see if I get 6.14. Maybe it's better for those of us that have to wait. Yes, it will soon be the end of August and we're still waiting to get turbo charged.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> I have the exact same issue. And it started the day I got 6.10.


Well, for me it started about a week before 6.12. So not exactly the same (or if it is, maybe they're right).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> The "Turbo" charge must mean slowing down the guide and making the Guide work slowly.


Since the update it seems that everything that involves the guide is super slow. Especially, editing timers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

teddy said:


> I called Dish and the operator spoke to a technician. According to the technician, The 622 is not yet capable of receiving 1080P. Apparently there is a problem. They are working on it but they have no projected date for when it will be fixed.


It appears the ViP622 and ViP722 are different internally. This issue was raised when a lot of the 622's lost the ability to use the external hard drive. I guess Dish still hasn't quite figured this out yet. Maybe "soon".


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Since the update it seems that everything that involves the guide is super slow. Especially, editing timers.


On my 622s I've noticed that guide searches are as much as 3 to 4 times slower to start displaying results under L6.12.

Manipulating the timers seems about the same as under previous SW releases, but I usually have less than a dozen set at any given time.


----------



## RichardMorris (Apr 15, 2007)

I got 6.12 yesterday on both the 722 I have and on my 622.

My 722 shows the I am Legend (1080p) on one of the 501 VOD channels. And on the 722, all the VOD channels (on 501) show too be HD.

My 622 shows the VOD channels on 501 but none have the HD indication on the guide channel. Plus, I am Legend (1080p) is totally missing on the 622.

I did 2 calls into DISH tech line. The first guy was useless. He just didn't understand what I said and his solution was to unplug the 622 for 45 minutes. (good way to get me off the line).

2nd call was better, but the guy still didn't seem to understand that none of the VOD channels showing up on the guide as HD (all as channel 501) . He told me the problem was that "I am Legend 1080p" had not been downloaded to the 622 yet so it doesn't show up. His solution was at 1:00am mountain, put both tuners into standby mode. I tried to tell him I use it in single mode, but he didn't catch onto that. 

So I rebooted it, went into setup (6-1-1) and did a switch test and saved the results. This action forces the guide data to reload. But I still am not getting any VOD HD channels; I do get something like 13 VOD selections on channel 501, just not marked as HD like the 722 shows them. And specifically, the I am Legend 1080p is totally missing.

Is anyone else having this same problem?

Richard ([email protected])


On plus thing is that the Dish On-line TV shows has come alive, and it works. I d/l's several Bourdain shows and watched them. If you don't have your 622 or 722 hooked up to the internet, you are missing out on some free stuff that is good.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never seen " I Am Legend " on the 501 channels or from the video on demand screen ( when it works ) Harold and Kumar are always there, and today a movie called Stoploss. I check just about every day, sometimes twice. I am still getting the audio fade out, about once a day with the L6.12


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL I see "I am legend 1080p" in the guide. Thought I'd give it a look. It ran a test and told me my TV doesn't pass and can't accept 1080p.

My TV. The 52" LCD 1080p connected to my ViP722 via HDMI is apparently not good enough to run 1080p? What the hell? It sure plays blu-ray fine at that res.

Maybe I'm missing something?

Also, since the software update responses from the remote are slow. I use to be able to scroll through options clicking up up up right away. That no longer works and I have to wait until the damn menu advances to do it.

It's funny how the upgrades downgrade the service (as results from this thread show).


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Odd as it may seem, deleting timers did help a bit but deleting the Olympics ones helped a lot in getting my system responsive and less slow.


----------



## RichardMorris (Apr 15, 2007)

I see "I am legend on" my 722. Not on the 622 (722 is still on 6.10, 622 is on 6.12)

One other thing, the 622 has had timers hang since about wednesday. i.e on the 622, i have meerkat manor on animal channel set to record on fridays at it normal time. Well Meercat manor started recording on wednesday evening and was still recording (some 12+ hours) on Thursday. Same thing happened on thursday and on friday, i deleted the timer. That stopped it.

Last night, a timer on the 622 started (at the wrong time) on USA (105) and it was recording the friggin olympics from NBC (6 hours and still going) this morning.

I think the Olympics are somehow to blame for this mess.

Oddly enough, I mentioned before that my 622 is in single mode. (It is) and I thought my 722 was also in single (it wasn't). Now both are in single mode. 722 still sees the 501 channels all in HD, the 622 doesn't.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

FastnoNOC said:


> LOL I see "I am legend 1080p" in the guide. Thought I'd give it a look. It ran a test and told me my TV doesn't pass and can't accept 1080p.
> 
> My TV. The 52" LCD 1080p connected to my ViP722 via HDMI is apparently not good enough to run 1080p? What the hell? It sure plays blu-ray fine at that res.
> 
> ...


A Sony TV, by chance?


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

naw, it's a cheaper TV. it's an LG. I think I paid $2500.00 for it but it should still be plenty good enough to do it.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

All these posts are so depressing. My 622 is still sitting at 5.12. No software update as of yet, although upon seeing these posts, I'm probably better off! I would be much too frustrated trying to see I Am Legend in 1080p. How do we know when updates finally roll out completely? And I was away for a week so it's been off all this time. Why does it takes D* so long to roll out? Or is that question part of the "why can't they get it right?


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

RichardMorris said:


> I see "I am legend on" my 722. Not on the 622 (722 is still on 6.10, 622 is on 6.12)
> 
> One other thing, the 622 has had timers hang since about wednesday. i.e on the 622, i have meerkat manor on animal channel set to record on fridays at it normal time. Well Meercat manor started recording on wednesday evening and was still recording (some 12+ hours) on Thursday. Same thing happened on thursday and on friday, i deleted the timer. That stopped it.
> 
> ...


I have had some problems with start and end times of Olympics timers on my 622. When I tried to manually end a timer to record something else, the system hung and a few minutes later it rebooted. It did this several times. Deleting the offending timers and re-setting them seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

barryaz1 said:


> All these posts are so depressing. My 622 is still sitting at 5.12. No software update as of yet, although upon seeing these posts, I'm probably better off! I would be much too frustrated trying to see I Am Legend in 1080p. How do we know when updates finally roll out completely? And I was away for a week so it's been off all this time. Why does it takes D* so long to roll out? Or is that question part of the "why can't they get it right?


First off D* = DirecTV and E* equals Echostar(Dish).

From my experience here, the reason it takes a while is because they do it in stages and if the feedback from their sources (one of them being the internet) indicate to wait they will wait or even stop the phased release to fix an issue being reported in the field. We all have our opinions as to if Dish does it right and this really is not the place for these discussions (Should be done on the general Dish Forum) so I will leave it at that.

Releases can and have taken up to 3 weeks to release so if a release is just a week out then I personally would not be too alarmed. It will either eventually arrive on your box or a different version will if L6.12 proves not worthy of full release.


----------



## RichardMorris (Apr 15, 2007)

As of this morning, I can see the HD channel 501 "I Am Legend (1080p)".

But, I selected it (I have a Sony 1080P connected using HMDI 1080p capable connection) and it tells me that my TV isn't compatible or I didn't select in time. (Black screen, nothing to select).

Very disappointing. I assume that the DISH guy was right, the I Am Lenend had not downloaded to my 622 yet so it didn't show up.

On the 622, none of the other 501 channels are showing as HD <yet>.

Someone was saying the 622 can't do the 1080p yet, but the 722 can? If that's the case, I could swap my 622 and 722 so I can see the 1080p. Can anyone verify the 722 can actually do 1080p on a Sony that is 1080p?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Since the update it seems that everything that involves the guide is super slow. Especially, editing timers.


Yeah I wonder if they pulled system resources/memory off of the guide cache and into video processing. Probably especially effects system with lots of timers and especially ones that are set out a week or so. What was one of the things people always said gave the Dish boxes the up on the TiVo? The speed of the guide. Well maybe that is going to not be the case any more.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

RichardMorris said:


> Can anyone verify the 722 can actually do 1080p on a Sony that is 1080p?


No one has yet. As a matter of fact, EVERYONE that has reported in with a Sony TV/722 combo here, as well as at AVS and at satelliteguys has had this exact same issue of the set showing as not compatible, mine included. I'm running a 722 along with a Sony A3000.


----------



## wsuladesigner (Jun 10, 2008)

I have noticed a few issues with my 622 since I got the 6.12 update.

1. I am getting a jumpy picture every 10-15 minutes. This will last for 5-10 seconds, and then get back to normal. No audio is lost, just a jumpy picture. Then last night, it went jumpy for about a minute. Talked to a CSR, and he was clueless.
2. My remote is having some response issues. I have new batteries installed, but taking longer than normal to react.
3. Another remote issue, when scrolling from one channel to another (not in the guide, straight channel to channel) it will get stuck on a channel, and not go any farther. For instance I was on my local NBC affiliate in SD, and it would not go to the HD channel. It would then just suddenly to the SD channel of my CBS affiliate.

I did notice it took an extra day or two for I Am Legend (1080p) to show up on the guide once I got the update. I am glad I didn't try to watch it this weekend. I would have been disseminated to know I couldn't since the 622 can't view it anyway.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Actually, I haven't seen ANYONE reporting that their 722 and TV combo PASSED the 1080p test, no matter what the brand.

Dish is obviously aware of these issues already, as they've told a number of people that they are still working on the software.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

IIP said:


> Actually, I haven't seen ANYONE reporting that their 722 and TV combo PASSED the 1080p test, no matter what the brand.


I have, but no Sony's.



IIP said:


> Dish is obviously aware of these issues already, as they've told a number of people that they are still working on the software.


Obviously? I was told by 3rd tier support that I was the ONLY user so far to compain about this issue, and he suggested that I call Sony to rectify it.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't tried the 1080p functionality yet, so can't comment, but it does seem like there are other issues after my 622 was "automatically Turbocharged". I've done power cord reboots and they help temporarily, but in general things seem to be somewhat less stable after a while.

I'm used to using the "Recall" button to go back and forth between channels, but when doing so between satellite channels and antenna locals (e.g. 005-01), the receiver seems confused. In addition to the issues I was getting before where it would sometimes go back to the wrong channel, if one does it enough, one can apparently make the unit lose all OTA tuning capabilities whatsoever. It actually goes to the "Acquiring signal..." screen and requires a reboot before the antenna works again, even though the satellite channels work fine. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Yeah I wonder if they pulled system resources/memory off of the guide cache and into video processing. Probably especially effects system with lots of timers and especially ones that are set out a week or so. What was one of the things people always said gave the Dish boxes the up on the TiVo? The speed of the guide. Well maybe that is going to not be the case any more.


I've also noticed that when attempting to resolve a conflict upon creating a timer, that the conflict often times doesn't make sense. IOW, the timer it says is conflicting should not be even considered as a conflict. Upon resolving the conflict, sometimes the timer I'm trying to restore doesn't. But, the program that was conflicting indicates Skipped by Priority. So it appears to resolve the conflict but doesn't actually restore anything. 
Also, when viewing a buffered program (not recording but delayed) it will skip to the end for no apparent reason. Happens on ESPN quite a bit. It sure is fun playing Where's Waldo with the bugs whenever there's a new release.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Today one of my 622s got trapped in an endless loop while I was navigating the menus. I hit DVR once, then again to get to My Recordings. While going through my list of recordings, suddenly the 622 backed out of the menu, tried to back out to the next screen, went forward, went forward again (back to where I was), then back back forward forward, and this went on and on. I had to reboot.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's hard to understand how adding a routine that, in my mind, should be called only when a 1080p VOD choice is made could result in all these problems.

I know! The graphics in the nifty new standby screensaver are just too large....:nono:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

phrelin said:


> It's hard to understand how adding a routine that, in my mind, should be called only when a 1080p VOD choice is made could result in all these problems.


LOTs of things were added to the new software, as is usually the case. Not everything is applicable to every customer or configuration, but there had to be lots of new code in many different areas in order to make 1080p VOD work (though, it seems that it isn't working right anyway, yet).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm getting the "hey my HD from TV1 is scaled down to the top left of my TV" bug.

How much longer until we see a fix?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

IIP said:


> LOTs of things were added to the new software, as is usually the case. Not everything is applicable to every customer or configuration, but there had to be lots of new code in many different areas in order to make 1080p VOD work (though, it seems that it isn't working right anyway, yet).


That all appears to be true. But since the 1080p VOD system appears to bypass the exisitng output options entirely, it seems like it could have just been a very large routine that affected the box only when it was called. That would be so when it didn't work, which 6.10 didn't on July 31 on the first download pass to 722's, it wouldn't screw anything else up.

Or better yet, when it was obvious it didn't work - stop downloading until one had a version of 6.11 that actually worked based upon beta testing of 4,000 completely different TV hardware configurations, even if that was in December.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm getting the "hey my HD from TV1 is scaled down to the top left of my TV" bug.
> 
> How much longer until we see a fix?


That is hard to say.. Next time you get it.. Try PIP swap twice and see if it corrects it. That is always the first thing I try when I run into a video issue. Might provide a work around until a fix is released.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> That is hard to say.. Next time you get it.. Try PIP swap twice and see if it corrects it. That is always the first thing I try when I run into a video issue. Might provide a work around until a fix is released.


If he is set up in dual mode I don't believe that will fix it. Better to toggle the HDTV setup from 760 to 1080 and back to get it reset.

Glad to see others are having this bug too. :grin:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

DAG said:


> If he is set up in dual mode I don't believe that will fix it. Better to toggle the HDTV setup from 760 to 1080 and back to get it reset.
> 
> Glad to see others are having this bug too. :grin:


Yeah, I was going to leave it in single mode but then TV2's mirror is...funky. I really don't understand how Single mode works.

I generally just swap down to 720 and back to 1080 to fix it, like you said. Just drives me slightly nuts  :lol:


----------



## electrafied (Dec 26, 2007)

Is anyone else having any audio problems? Since my 622 got the software update, I haven't had any sound on any channels or past recorded shows on the dvr.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Pull the power plug from you receiver, wait 30 seconds, plug it back in. There are some reports of momentarily audio loss not complete loss. See if that clears your problem.


----------



## electrafied (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks! The dvr is working great now. Hopefully no more glitches.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Slordak said:


> I haven't tried the 1080p functionality yet, so can't comment, but it does seem like there are other issues after my 622 was "automatically Turbocharged". I've done power cord reboots and they help temporarily, but in general things seem to be somewhat less stable after a while.
> 
> I'm used to using the "Recall" button to go back and forth between channels, but when doing so between satellite channels and antenna locals (e.g. 005-01), the receiver seems confused. In addition to the issues I was getting before where it would sometimes go back to the wrong channel, if one does it enough, one can apparently make the unit lose all OTA tuning capabilities whatsoever. It actually goes to the "Acquiring signal..." screen and requires a reboot before the antenna works again, even though the satellite channels work fine. Anyone else have this problem?


Yep, there's a thread on SatelliteGuys complaining about this and various incarnations.

This is how I duplicated it: From a satellite channel, use the 'up' arrow to navigate up to an OTA channel. It'll pause and then give the yellow 'acquiring signal' forcing you back to another channel. OTA would continue to then work for me (direct channel entry) but then it did a spontaneous reboot a little while later. Used the swap button and BOOM! - reboot with loud fan and everything. Never seen that before...

Update: Here's the link
http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/146367-stange-problem-722-ota-local.html


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

We have a 722 with a Samsung HL-T5676-S and when we watched 'I am Legend", there did not appear to be any test that I could detect but when the movie ran the info from the TV clearly showed it was in 1080P mode.

I notice tat they are only offering one channel of 1080P which is something of a disappointment. Perhaps, by the end of the year they will offer more as 1080P was really stunning.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

When in dual mode the dishonline programs I downloaded will not play in tv 2. The only way I can watch on the tv 2 change to single mode.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

Have had this twice. While watching on my 722 ( last night TNT HD ), an error pops up and I was sent into system info screen. I hit done, cancel, and could not even turn the power button into standby. Had to reboot system . Everything OK after.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I haven't seen any new posts on this issue recently. I have v6.12 on my 622 and am not passing the 1080p test although my Sony KDSR70XBR2 is clearly 1080p-capable and is connected via HDMI. Has anyone gotten this to work?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

barryaz1 said:


> I haven't seen any new posts on this issue recently. I have v6.12 on my 622 and am not passing the 1080p test although my Sony KDSR70XBR2 is clearly 1080p-capable and is connected via HDMI. Has anyone gotten this to work?


I still can't even try because "I Am Legend" is not listed on my guide (501). It's now been about a week since I got L612 but it doesn't show up. I've sent a message to two different E* addresses but have not received a response. The month is almost over...


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

lujan said:


> I still can't even try because "I Am Legend" is not listed on my guide (501). It's now been about a week since I got L612 but it doesn't show up. I've sent a message to two different E* addresses but have not received a response. The month is almost over...


FYI, I didn't get "I Am Legend" on my 622 till I hooked it up to net. I don't know if that may be your problem.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

I noticed back to back recordings on the same channel has been fixed. Nice suprise


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ImBack234 said:


> FYI, I didn't get "I Am Legend" on my 622 till I hooked it up to net. I don't know if that may be your problem.


That's a good point! I don't have it connected via internet. Any information someone can give me about menu settings that need to be changed once it connected to the internet?


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

You don't need to be connected to the internet to get IAL in 1080p.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ImBack234 said:


> FYI, I didn't get "I Am Legend" on my 622 till I hooked it up to net. I don't know if that may be your problem.


Well, I connected the 622 to the internet yesterday afternoon and I still don't show "I Am Legend" on the 501 channel. I guess it's time to contact [email protected].


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lwien said:


> No one has yet. As a matter of fact, EVERYONE that has reported in with a Sony TV/722 combo here, as well as at AVS and at satelliteguys has had this exact same issue of the set showing as not compatible, mine included. I'm running a 722 along with a Sony A3000.


Not true. A number of folks with Sony TVs have reported success, though they are mostly 2007/2008 models, and known to accept 1080/24p signals.

Yes, your A3000 should be among them, and there is at least one other report of you model NOT working, along with other models that should work but don't, so there are certainly still software issues going on.


----------



## Captain_Sternn (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings everyone! I have been lurking and digging in this forum for support for about 2 years now and never felt the need to register and post on my own. Well, now that everything has been Turbocharged I feel the need! Just to let you know, I am pretty technically savvy and when a support tech starts blabbering to me about nonsense fixes or answers I usually key in pretty quickly.

I too have been having issues with the new 1080p VOD. In particular, 2 days ago I had a list of atleast half a dozen movies available on 501 on my 722. Yesterday I replaced a component cable with an HDMI in order to start viewing the 1080p content. After rebooting my system there were only 3 movies on 501 for me to choose from and I Am Legend was not among them. It was there just the day before!

I contacted tech support to see why this was since there was nothing here to help me in this. I was told that in order for me to view the 'listings' for any VOD that I must put my 722 receiver in sleep mode for 48 to 72 hours! That I couldn't watch any TV or recorded movies for that entire time and only then would I be able to 'see' the listings on channel 501 and order one which would then need to be downloaded onto my 722 during another 'sleep' time. I told them that was an insult to my intelligence!

I now have a support ticket in to 'higher levels of support'...

SO the scoop is that I have only 3 total channels of VOD on 501 listing on my 722. I AM LEGEND is not one of them. And to answer the next question: NO, there ARE NO OTHER VOD listing but those 3 and they are in HD. And down on my 622 I have 7 channels of SD VOD listing on the same 501. Not one of them is IAL nor are any of them in HD either! Both tv's are HD connected via HDMI. The 722 is connected to a new 47LG70 capable of 1080p/24 while the 622 is on a LG 32" LCD capable of 1080i. Anyone else having this issue???

btw: I am running f/w 612 on both systems.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, none of the VOD movies on 501 are in HD for my 622. I seem to remember someone saying that the 622s won't get HD VOD until December but that seems contrary to the big E* August advertisement.


----------



## NetMXer (Aug 28, 2008)

There definitely appears to be a bug in the L6.12 level where it does not recognize some 1080p capable Televisions. I've got a Samsung which most definitely does support 1080p/24 yet when I go to the HDMI diagnostics screen on my vip622, it does not show my TV as supporting 1080p. I'm not sure why but Dish Network is sending a technician out to my house today to check this out. Unless he has a new version of 622 microcode in his pocket, I don't think he'll be able to do anything to fix this. I'm sure I'll get the answer that it's a problem with my television.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

6.13 was just released and is supposed to address these 1080p issues.


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone know if 6.13 resolved the small screen issue?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please use the L6.13 thread to discuss L6.13. Release notes are posted as well, and yes the small screen issue is one of the fixes listed in the notes.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

zuffy said:


> Anyone know if 6.13 resolved the small screen issue?


Yup, it addresses that issue also.


----------



## NetMXer (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, as expected, the technician came out to my house and when I explained to him that I've got L6.12 on my 622 and that my TV supports 1080p, he said he only works with the hardware and that Dish Network is responsible for the software. Oh well, I guess I'll wait until they put L6.13 out to see if I can then get 1080p.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

NetMXer said:


> Well, as expected, the technician came out to my house and when I explained to him that I've got L6.12 on my 622 and that my TV supports 1080p, he said he only works with the hardware and that Dish Network is responsible for the software. Oh well, I guess I'll wait until they put L6.13 out to see if I can then get 1080p.


Yeah, when it's too late to order "I Am Legend" in 1080p for $1.99.


----------



## Captain_Sternn (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I chatted yet again with a tech about my VOD not listing correctly. They have now put in a 'tech ticket' to be further investigated by more experienced tech's. Oh well. Funny thing about the call was the tech was convinced I should be able to choose 1080p in my HDTV setup menu. Do those of you who are able to view the 1080p VOD movies have the 1080p option available to you in the drop down box? Or is it set at 1080i? I would also like to know when you go into the 'diagnostics|counters page and select analysis do your listed tv modes for hdmi list 1080p or just 1080i?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

While what Dish chooses to tell us is usually incomplete, and occasionally vague or cryptic, we don't normally have to worry about the accuracy.


release notes said:


> This release just added support for the ViP622, no new features or fixes.


The second part we already know is not true, and I have serious doubts about the first part. L610 introduced a "Smart card not authorized" error after loading Movies on Demand menu which was fixed in L612. If L610 had been successful, another phase of release would simply have expanded the list of targeted receivers to include the 622.


----------



## NetMXer (Aug 28, 2008)

I never did have IAL as one of the available VOD movies, however I now have 10,000 B.C. listed on 501 as a 1080p movie. I still have L6.12. I guess only select customers were given IAL as a 1080p preview.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

NetMXer said:


> I never did have IAL as one of the available VOD movies, however I now have 10,000 B.C. listed on 501 as a 1080p movie. I still have L6.12. I guess only select customers were given IAL as a 1080p preview.


Same here and I'm tempted to try it as I've never seen "10,000 B.C.".


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

10,000 will be just as bad in HD as it was at the theatre or in SD. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi All:

I just returned after being away for 10 days. I only know two things:

1) My 722 is on version 6.12
2) When I try to access any of my recordings that are grouped by title under a folder, every list is blank

However, when I go to the menu and change to "No Groups", my recordings appear in the guide.

I guess the DVR elves visited my house while I was gone...

UPDATE - Returned home this afternoon, tried re-grouping my recordings by title and everything has reappeared. Strange...


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

I have discovered quite by accident that I can now get the 1080P VOD *if* I use component video. It does not work with HDMI. Apparently the problem is with our old friend, HDMI handshake issues.

I have:
VIP 622
firmware 6.12
Pioneer elite Kuro.

I'd be interested if it works for others.


----------

